# Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?



## erwino (29. Januar 2009)

*Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*

Hallo Leuts,

mein erst 4 Wochen alter Akku meines Notebooks HP Compaq nx6325 ladet sich seit gestern nicht mehr auf.
Zuvor funktionierte er 100% ig. Gestern habe ich mein Notebook mit vollem Akku über eine Stunde ohne Netzkabel betrieben, da ist mir schon aufgefallen daß in der Taskleiste von WInXP der Akku die ganze Zeit als 100% geladen ständig angezeigt wird. 
Dann hat sich der Rechner abgeschalten weil vermutlich der Akku leer war. Wenn ich jetzt das Stromkabel einstecke wird in der Energieanzeige " Mit WECHSELSTROM" angezeigt. Normalerweise müsste hier eine Akkuladefunktion angezeigt werden
Hatte jetzt das Notebook über Nacht am Stromkabel gelassen (ausgeschaltet). 
Ohne Stromkabel kann ich das Notebook überhaupt nicht mehr starten weil vermutlich der Akku leer ist. 

Habe so das Gefühl, das der Akku nicht defekt ist. Hat einer eine Idee, was ich machen kann, damit der Akku wieder lädt? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*

Also, ich schätze der akku is am ar**h, hatte so etwas ängliches mit meinem Handy musste neuen akku kaufen.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*

Hi

Da dein Notebook schon etwas älter ist und du sagst, dass du einen 4 Wochen "alten" Accu hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es kein Originalaccu ist oder ?


----------



## erwino (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da dein Notebook schon etwas älter ist und du sagst, dass du einen 4 Wochen "alten" Accu hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es kein Originalaccu ist oder ?


 

doch, ist ein Originalakku von HP für über 50 Euronen .

Hab heut mit dem HP Service telefoniert, und die Lage geschildert, daraufhin haben die mir einen Link für Akkutestprogramm zum downloaden geschickt. (HP Batterie Check).
Nachdem ich es gestartet hatte zeigt es an : Installed batteries not present !


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*

ist es denn ein neuer ersatzakku oder der org. akku? hast du den org. noch, und ist der nicht defekt, sondern "nur" altersschwach? wenn es mit dem originalen dann doch geht, liegt es am neuen akku. wenn es mit dem alten aber auch nicht geht, dann is wohl eher was an den kontakten oder der elektrik zur akkuverwaltung.


----------



## erwino (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ist es denn ein neuer ersatzakku oder der org. akku? hast du den org. noch, und ist der nicht defekt, sondern "nur" altersschwach? wenn es mit dem originalen dann doch geht, liegt es am neuen akku. wenn es mit dem alten aber auch nicht geht, dann is wohl eher was an den kontakten oder der elektrik zur akkuverwaltung.


 
Ist ein neuer Ersatzakku, den alten Altersschwachen hab ich neulich leider entsorgt. Hatte nämlich die gleiche Idee wie Du, aber der ist leider wech.


----------



## Driver76 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*



erwino schrieb:


> Ist ein neuer Ersatzakku, den alten Altersschwachen hab ich neulich leider entsorgt. Hatte nämlich die gleiche Idee wie Du, aber der ist leider wech.



Merk dir werfe nie einen akku weg, die können mal nützlich sein


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*

Dann würd ich sagen, schick den zum Verkäufer zurück und lass dir nen neuen geben. Passiert durchaus mal, dass die Accus (egal welcher Hersteller) ne Macke haben ...


----------



## erwino (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Dann würd ich sagen, schick den zum Verkäufer zurück und lass dir nen neuen geben. Passiert durchaus mal, dass die Accus (egal welcher Hersteller) ne Macke haben ...


 
werd ich wohl machen müssen wenn ich es so nicht hin kriege.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*

wenn es ein shop vor ort war, dann kannst du vlt. den "defekten" akku in einem NBook vor ort mal testen - wenn er da geht/lädt, dann liegt es an deinem NBook.


----------



## erwino (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Problem: Notebookakku lädt plötzlich nicht mehr auf !?*

jetzt hat doch vorgestern das Telefon bei mir geklingelt da war wieder ein HP-Techniker dran  und hat nachgefragt ob mein Problem denn mittlererweile gelöst sei. Als ich verneinte haben die gesagt ich soll die Kaufrechnung meines Akkus denen faxen, dann schicken sie mir einen neuen.
Gemacht-getan.
 Der Akku kam grade per UPS -eingesetzt und siehe da: er wird aufgeladen .


Somit steht für mich fest mein neues Notebook wird wieder eins von HP !

Grüße
Erwin


----------

